# 2012 TFSI 1.8 Roadster - New to Me!



## John Webb (4 mo ago)

hi !! I recently purchased a 2012 TT 1.8 roadster with 68 k had some probs with the roof warning lights flashing ‘roof not secure’ when it’s down.??
Also found water round the battery ? Not wet elsewhere? Is there a drain under the battery that could be blocked? Otherwise runs like a dream, it has been mapped so is quite quick enough.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! 

"_*Roof not secure*_" message is typical if there's a fault in the system. Good read here since this TT is new to you with a second link specific for Roadster roof issues -








FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Compendium of Convertible Soft Top...


This first link will take you to a comprehensive post on all things associated with the Roadster. For anyone new to the Forum, this is probably the best place to learn all about your Mk2 Roadster. FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Most Popular Links for Service, Maintenance and...


Here are some of the most frequently referenced "go to" links in the Mk2 Forum. These are intended for anyone who might have specific concerns or questions about what to look for when shopping for a Mk2 Coupe or Roadster. I've also included some of the more popular links covering recommended...




www.ttforum.co.uk





"*Also found w*_*ater around the battery*_" Check this post -








Water Ingress Around Battery in Roadster


G’day folks! I know (as I’ve read most of ‘em) that there are a few threads on this topic but it’s been driving me nuts. I’m getting a small amount of water pooling around the back of the battery nearest the rear bumper - it’s not copious amounts and seems to be restricted to this area alone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move post to the MK2 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## John Webb (4 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, Welcome to the TTF.
> I will move post to the MK2 section, you should get more replies.
> Hoggy.


Need guidance ? Not the best on IT


----------



## John Webb (4 mo ago)

Hi Again all, my biggest problem is the water collecting around the battery, I can see no dampness in or around the area? 
so A/. How is it getting in
B/. Is there a drain above the fuel tank?
Cheers
John


----------



## BillyP (Jan 11, 2013)

John Webb said:


> Hi Again all, my biggest problem is the water collecting around the battery, I can see no dampness in or around the area?
> so A/. How is it getting in


I have a similar water leak probably from the rear spoiler. Water is collecting on the rubber (near the registration plate) that the hatch is resting on and dripping down on the inside of the plastic panel. Try putting some absorbing paper behind the rubber to see if it gets wet.


----------



## John Webb (4 mo ago)

Thanks could be the problem Is there a cure though?
Can’t keep putting in the garage when it rains !

john


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Possible sources of water getting into the trunk -

1.) The spoiler assembly perimeter seal has been known to leak. If the spoiler drains are blocked, you'll need to clear them. Follow this *link* for solving both problems.

2.) If you suspect the fuel filler cap is the source of water getting in, check out this *link*.

3.) As noted in the post I linked above, there's a battery vent tube which exits the battery compartment via a grommet which can also leak. Be sure to check the bung located directly under the battery if there are no other obvious signs of water getting in. Link *here*.

4.) There are two anti-condensation vents in the aft-most metal work below the tail lights. These are accessible from inside the trunk. Never hurts to check them. Link *here*.

5.) And since you have a Roadster, the antenna mount should also be suspect. Although that's a long way for water to go since you stated water is showing up in the battery compartment which is on the complete opposite side.  Anyway, never hurts to check. *Here's* a link for that too.

6.) Also unique to the Roadster, (but highly unlikely to allow water into the battery area) there are two roof "drip trays" located directly under the hinge mechanism below the Roof Flaps. From there, water passed through a drain tube, down through the bulkhead and out the bottom of the vehicle. If these trays or drain tubes are blocked or dislocated, water can end up in the cabin which manifests itself as damp carpets behind one or both seats. If you find water here, you need to take immediate action as accumulated water in the bulkhead area can lead to corrosion of the connectors for the fuel pump. Link *here*.

Whatever action you take, I would recommend that you start by removing all the trunk panels; e.g. both sides and floor panel. Then take out the styrofoam tool bins (remove the right one first as they are* dove-tailed* together). This will give you a good view of the trunk metal work so you can get a better idea of where the water is coming from.

FYI - Baby powder works wonders as you'll see in this *post* where a Forum member was trying to find the source of a leak in a Coupe -


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

As per my thread that SJP linked to in post #2, and as we’re talking about a roadster here, not a coupe, I would SERIOUSLY recommend checking the roof drip trays both sides - they can get blocked easily.

I just updated my thread as after all I had done to resolve it, it reoccurred again and I definitely think the drip tray was the culprit…….









Water Ingress Around Battery in Roadster


G’day folks! I know (as I’ve read most of ‘em) that there are a few threads on this topic but it’s been driving me nuts. I’m getting a small amount of water pooling around the back of the battery nearest the rear bumper - it’s not copious amounts and seems to be restricted to this area alone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Steviejones133* - Even if the drip trays or drain tube allow water into the bulkhead, I'm not sure water can make its way from there to the trunk. 

The rear trunk panel is actually higher than the panel where the fuel pump is located. If you look carefully through the bulkhead (shown below looking aft from the cabin), there's a slight incline in the metal work, seen here just below the black hydraulic pump bin, which I believe would prevent water from migrating that direction.

This incline feature in the rear panel (red arrows) is present in both the Roadster and the Coupe.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

@SwissJetPilot - I hear what you’re saying, mate. I reckon it is possible, especially if the vehicle is parked on an inclined surface like mine where the nose is significantly higher than the trunk. If you see the area circled in red below, it seems that this area can certainly let water through into the rear and with sufficient incline and perhaps with normal driving and braking, any water gathered in the bulkhead area could “slosh” upwards over that slightly inclined metalwork…….










As you can see, my car is parked on a fairly inclined driveway most of the time…..


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Steviejones133 said:


> @SwissJetPilot - I hear what you’re saying, mate. I reckon it is possible, especially if the vehicle is parked on an inclined surface like mine where the nose is significantly higher than the trunk. If you see the area circled in red below, it seems that this area can certainly let water through into the rear and with sufficient incline and perhaps with normal driving and braking, any water gathered in the bulkhead area could “slosh” upwards over that slightly inclined metalwork…….
> 
> View attachment 495455
> 
> ...


There is probably a restritor just like the drain in the cowl. Look how small the hole is.






































I folded the rubber drain on the cowl to drain water faster.


----------

